# Hottest Club in the Uk



## Sharky (10 Mar 2014)

So it's official, the Gravesend Cycling Club is the hottest club in the UK!

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/..._as_temperatures_look_good_for_the_next_week/

Cheers Keith


----------



## HLaB (10 Mar 2014)

I would have thought it was a club from the Isle of Scilly or maybe Cornwall if you are only considering the mainland.

http://www.currentresults.com/Weather-Extremes/UK/hottest-place-in-uk.php


----------



## Sharky (10 Mar 2014)

HLaB said:


> I would have thought it was a club from the Isle of Scilly or maybe Cornwall if you are only considering the mainland.
> 
> http://www.currentresults.com/Weather-Extremes/UK/hottest-place-in-uk.php



I'm sure for the most of the year you are right, but yesterday, we claim the prize.
Cheers keith


----------



## HLaB (10 Mar 2014)

We only got to 18.1deg officially at the Wittering Weather Station (Just North of Peterborough), my Garmin Recorded 19dec C


----------



## snorri (10 Mar 2014)

HLaB said:


> We only got to 18.1deg officially at the Wittering Weather Station (Just North of Peterborough), my Garmin Recorded 19dec C


 Dripping your sweat on your Garmin after a stiff bout of pedalling invalidates all record claims, sorry.
Anyway, this brighter weather is interfering with my hobby no end, I'm getting so much light in the window I can barely read the Cyclechat posts on my laptop.


----------



## HLaB (10 Mar 2014)

snorri said:


> Dripping your sweat on your Garmin after a stiff bout of pedalling invalidates all record claims, sorry.
> Anyway, this brighter weather is interfering with my hobby no end, I'm getting so much light in the window I can barely read the Cyclechat posts on my laptop.


Grey here today which I don't mind when I'm at work


----------

